# 2010's Music Thread



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Much of the conversation in this forum seems to be directed towards older music from the 60's, 70's, etc. While that era is (by far) my favorite for non-classical, I thought it'd be nice to open up a thread dedicated to the discussion and promotion of more recent music. So: what are some of your favorites songs, albums, and artists from the past decade?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Last ten years: CDs of new music I've purchased:

Scott Henderson: People Mover 2019
Scott Henderson: Vibe Station 2015
Helmet Of Gnats: High Street 2010
Bruce Cockburn: Slice O' Life 2013
Hiatus Kayote: Choose Your Weapon 2015
The Aristocrats: You Know What? 2019
Thinking Plague: Decline And Fall 2012
Robben Ford: Bringing It Back Home 2013
Derek Trucks Band: Revelator 2011
Big Heart Machine: s/t, modern large ensemble jazz 2019
John Hollenbeck: Songs I Like A Lot 2013
Vijay Iyer: Far From Over 2017
Ben Monder: Hydra 2013
Mike Keneally: Scambot 2 2016
Thundercat: Drunk 2017
Esperanza Spalding: Emily's D+ Evolution 2016

I wish I could say I discovered more good music in the pop/rock/songwriter genres but I haven't. Most of what I've listed are modern jazz/fusion/progressive rock. The Esperanza Spalding, Hiatus Kaiyote, and Mike Keneally being the most impressive albums of high quality pop/rock songs with a decidedly modern/progressive edge.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess nobody listens to new music?


----------



## Comity (Nov 8, 2020)

I haven't bought much new music in the last six years, and all the stuff that I sample online flies out of my memory.


I did find a cassette of No Realm of Mind by ck numbskull. It isn't skillful playing, but there is a talent for entertainment. You can find her on bandcamp.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Non-classical...aha! I often spend Friday evenings with new albums, mostly metal though. Fits well with a beer! BUT, I like many genres and get the idea that the newest music is not appreciated as much as past decades. If I search my spotify I can see:
METAL...VLTIMAS is an extreme metal supergroup of old guys, especially the song "Total Destroy" \m/ Some other wild metal songs is "The Blond Beast" by Marduk (with disco drums!) and "Nuclear Alchemy" by Watain. Almost forgot SATYRICON, try the latest album! They all have been around for a long time...
EVEN SOME JAZZ...José James is a nice singer, a new jazz kind of thing. New jazz also with Robert Glasper.
POP...Post Malone! Also didn't know that Madonna is awesome 
BLUES...Billy F Gibbons has a nice blues album "The Big Bad Blues" and also Gary Clark Jr.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

These albums were all released in 2020. A few from my 2020 playlist which, so far, has over 1500 songs. These are acoustic old time, country, roots music by some established artists as well as young musicians making their first records.

*Just Like Moby Dick - Terry Allen

Bravado - Rose Cousins

Bull Frogs Croon - Aoife O'Donavan

Man on Fire - Danny Barnes

Live from Layman - Caitlin Canty

Decatur County Red - Jessi Alexander

Such a Long Way - Jess Jocoy

Good Souls Better Angels - Lucinda Williams

The Perfect Plan - The Lowest Pair

The Yoke is Easy, The Burden is Full - Chatham Rabbits

Lamentations - American Aquarium

Bet on Love - Pharis & Jason Romero

Modern Appalachia - Sarah Siskind

Ghosts of West Virginia - Steve Earle

Spider Tales - Jake Blount

World On The Ground - Sarah Jarosz

Shaking Down Acorns - Scott Prouty

All The Good Times - Gillian Welch and David Rawlings*

That's some I picked from about half way through the list. Much more good stuff. Btw, I've similar playlists for 2019-2014.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The only newer albums by more current bands I listened to in the last decade was Florence and the Machine's "How Big, How Beautiful" and Mother Mother's "The Sticks"

Otherwise they're older bands like My Bloody Valentines "m b v", and a few Belle and Sebastian albums released last decade.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I guess nobody listens to new music?


I rarely listen to "new" stuff, but I do listen. It's usually a random thing though. I listened to some *Billie Eilish* this year. I liked it. I'll listen to other stuff too, but the names of the bands or artists rarely stick to my grey matter.

The problem is that I really don't enjoy *Rap* much at all. Hip Hop seems to be more a mix of "Smooth Soul" and "Rap", so they call it Hip Hop.

As I work with a lot of kids, I do get a sense of what they're listening to, but a third of those kids are theatre brats, so they listen to whatever the new edgy Broadway Musical may be.

Maybe I'll pull up the *Billboard Top 100* for *2019* later and see how many times I press the "skip" button.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

pianozach said:


> Maybe I'll pull up the *Billboard Top 100* for *2019* later and see how many times I press the "skip" button.


You're looking in the wrong place. There's a world of current music that has nothing to do with the charts.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

starthrower said:


> You're looking in the wrong place. There's a world of current music that has nothing to do with the charts.


I will certainly agree that "the charts" are not a great indicator of what music is actually worthwhile. In fact, with payola, and even producers buying up singles by the boxful, it's not even necessarily an fully credible indicator of what's actually popular.

But it's an indicator of what's being pushed, and what's pushed is mostly what people listen to.

And tastes in the types of music, and artists, and genres, is all subjective.

Anyway, if I'm looking in the "wrong place", where is the "right place" to look?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Anyway, if I'm looking in the "wrong place", where is the "right place" to look?


The way I find new music for which there's some chance I'll be interested is from a magazine about the kind of music I enjoy: *Roots Music (No Depression Magazine)*.

Each week I get an email with new releases.

I check them out on Spotify.

I like about 25% of what comes out and it goes on my playlist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2020)

starthrower said:


> You're looking in the wrong place. There's a world of current music that has nothing to do with the charts.


So typical... the classic completely useless negative "non-answer" -

"You're looking in the wrong place" should provide a response which leads to "the right place".

"World of current music that has nothing to do with the charts" - should provide a response which leads to actual examples.

Why even bother responding if you're not actually going to provide at least a relatively useful answer?



pianozach said:


> Anyway, if I'm looking in the "wrong place", where is the "right place" to look?


I'll walk you through a way to discover new music. I don't know who or what you're actually interested in but I'm going to use "Florence + the Machine" as my example for two reasons - a.) she's smokin' hot and b.) she's smokin' hot - You can plug in whatever name you want once you work through the steps...

Click on this link for last.fm -

https://www.last.fm/

Near the top of the page click on the search icon next to the word "Live". A search box will open across the top of the page.

Type in "Florence + the Machine" - click on return and you'll arrive at this page -

https://www.last.fm/search?q=florence+and+the+machine

Scroll down a little and click on the "Florence + the Machine" result which currently has 2,500,000 plus listeners -

This is her main page... Now look midway down and to the right - you'll see "Similar to - View all artists"

https://www.last.fm/music/Florence+%2B+the+Machine/+similar

"Similar to" artists are ranked in order of listeners - work you're way through by clicking on the first 5 to 10 artists - You can keep delving deeper and deeper and you're sure to find music that you're actually interested in hearing. Remember to start with someone that is one of your favourites and then continue working your way through.

I don't know which Charts website you're using but this is my favourite -

http://top40usa.net/

As an example - Click on "Acts" -

http://top40usa.net/Acts/Default.aspx

Type in "Frank Sinatra" - Note: a drop down box will appear - select "Frank Sinatra" - Click on search and this is the result -

http://top40usa.net/Acts/Default.aspx

I have no idea as to your what your musical interests may be but this is a superb site -

https://www.musicvf.com/

It's US and UK hits charts which can be searched by year, decade, and artist...

We'll do "The Beatles" this time -

https://www.musicvf.com/search.php?searchtype=searchartist&searchstring=the+beatles

Note: always click on the entry with the most points -

https://www.musicvf.com/The+Beatles.art

Here's "Artie Shaw" -

https://www.musicvf.com/Artie+Shaw+and+His+Orchestra.art

and "Harry James" -

https://www.musicvf.com/Harry+James+and+His+Orchestra.art

and the "Spice Girls" -

https://www.musicvf.com/The+Spice+Girls.art


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Dylan and the Band said:


> So typical... the classic completely useless negative "non-answer" -
> 
> "You're looking in the wrong place" should provide a response which leads to "the right place".
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I'll sometimes make playlists (watch later lists) on Youtube by simply adding songs other like that they've posted, perhaps here (there's an awful lot of Best of . . . lists, or song/quartet/etc. of the Day).

I'll pull up the song on youtube, click on the add to queue icon, then perhaps I'll take a gander at the other stuff that comes up below. It may inspire me to look up related music (like I'll open a window and search for, say, best songs with harmonica, or best slide guitar solos, or best songs about ambivalence, etc.) . . . or I'll pull up a few more songs from the same artist that I haven't heard. Damn there's a lot of music out there.

I might listen to a recent album from an artist from the 60s, or the 90s, or a random track from a soundtrack. I'm really all over the map. I might "make up" a fake genre, like "Progressive Bluegrass", then Google it, only to discover that there actually ARE bands that play progressive bluegrass.

I'll just keep adding songs until I'm up to 200-300 videos.

They can be practically anything: 
A song from each Peter Gabriel album followed by 
some Gregorian Chant, 
then some Herb Alpert, 
then a movement from a Gorecki symphony, 
then some Artie Shaw, 
then some a cappella Icelandic choir, 
then 10 songs with "care" in the title
the Overture to Iolanthe
the Underture to Tommy
a couple of guys cello shredding
three songs from Spock's Beard
Johnny Cash
Beethoven's 7th symphony
the Love version of Strawberry Fields Forever
Todd Rundgren Dust in the Wind
Kansas Dust In the Wind
Kansas Journey from Mariabron
Journey I'm Tryin'
Bluegrass version of Owner of a Lonely Heart
a random raga
Harry Belafonte
and so on . . . . I might pull up a song by *Tank and the Bangas* because their name intrigues me.

I try to include things I think will be interesting, but that I haven't heard before. So even though I thing "Rolling Stone" is a load of crap, I might pull up a list of their current Top 500 artists, just to see what I'm missing. I may end up hating *Juice Wrld* and *Pop Smoke*, I may cringe at *Lil Uzi Vert* (he's #1); but I'll have heard them.

That's why I pulled up Billie Eilish, to see what all the fuss is about. I even listened to a good portion of Kanye West's "Oratorio" (BTW, it's crap . . . he doesn't really have a clue why oratorios ARE oratorios).

So many possibilities.

My somewhat antagonistic reply to *starthrower's* uppity passive aggressive suggestion that I'm simply looking in the "wrong place" just made me want to push back. I actually thought he/she would answer with a simple resource of great non-chart music, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> So typical... the classic completely useless negative "non-answer" -
> 
> "You're looking in the wrong place" should provide a response which leads to "the right place".


Perhaps you should read post # 2, Mr. High IQ? My taste may not be your cuppa tea but you could look around on YouTube, Spotify, or listen to public radio and read alternative music magazines and internet sites. I'm assuming you've heard of these things?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2020)

starthrower said:


> Perhaps you should read post # 2, Mr. High IQ? My taste may not be your cuppa tea but you could look around on YouTube, Spotify, or listen to public radio and read alternative music magazines and internet sites. I'm assuming you've heard of these things?


What exactly does this have to do with your non-answer to Zach's request for further information, Mr. Low-to-Mid Level IQ?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dylan, maybe you should butt the hell out and mind your own business. I made my contribution on post # 2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2020)

starthrower said:


> Dylan, maybe you should butt the hell out and mind your own business. I made my contribution on post # 2.


Exhibit A on why it's probably not a good idea to join the "Christian Fellowship Group"...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dia dhuit, a chara.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2020)

starthrower said:


> Dia dhuit, a chara.


That's hilarious - why can't you be like this more often? I really screwed up that message to Kieran - I never used a translator before. I was trying to figure out how that guy from "English Canada" was translating my humourously insulting posts and replying in this really kind of awkwardly phrased French. I reached out and that's how I found out about it.

I tried to write to Kieran in Irish - "Best wishes, my friend, and once again I hope you will accept my apology. As you're from Dublin I'm fairly certain that you're not able to read Irish but it was worth a try".

Which should have come out as -

Gach dea-ghuí, a chara, agus arís tá súil agam go nglacfaidh tú mo leithscéal. Toisc gur as Baile Átha Cliath mé táim cinnte go leor nach bhfuil tú in ann Gaeilge a léamh ach b'fhiú triail a bhaint as.

But when I reversed the statement it reads -

"All the best, dear, and again I hope you will accept my apology. Because I'm from Dublin I'm pretty sure you can't read Irish but it was worth a try."

WTF, eh? - That's why translators are next to useless. I'm not from Dublin - I'm French-Canadien - and how "my friend" translates to "dear" is a question that's beyond me.

In case anyone is wondering "Dia dhuit, a chara." translates to "Hello, dear" - which, as mentioned is just hilarious - my compliments!

Anyway -

Gan aon mhothúcháin chrua - tá súil agam ó chroí go dtiocfaidh tú slán go hiomlán ó do mháinliacht droma agus go bhfaighidh tú faoiseamh sealadach ón bpian ar a laghad. Gach rud is fearr, a stór ******* trua.

:lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

In the spirit of Ireland and music far from the pop charts I offer this beautiful song.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Continuing the theme of Irish music, here's one from the 80s, not 2010s, but pretty amazing.






Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

Kind of unusual for me to like something that uses synthesizers, but the vocals are so compelling I can't help but love it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From a great album I was listening to the other day.

Chris Thile - Mandolin, Guitar
Edgar Meyer - Bass, Piano


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2020)

starthrower said:


> In the spirit of Ireland and music far from the pop charts I offer this beautiful song.


Even that statement didn't translate properly - it was supposed to read - "No hard feelings, I genuinely hope that you will recover from your back surgery and that you will find some relief from the endless pain. Best wishes, my friend"

When you reverse the Irish phrase it comes out as - "No hard feelings - I sincerely hope that you will be completely safe from your back surgery and that you will at least get temporary relief from the pain. All the best, dear *******."

Again with the "dear" and what was blocked out by the asterisks is completely unknown. Translators... sigh...

Great tune - :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Two other guys named Sam & Dave couldn't resist doing this song. From 2003.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2020)

From 2011 - What a set of pipes... and the longest pair of legs I've ever seen...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2020)

If you give me like three or four days I could probably come up with some sort of musicological reason as to the significance of this song... but I would need like three or four days otherwise it will sound like pure BS and that I'm just showing videos with fab-looking babes in them...

From 2012 - Cheryl Cole (Ex Girls Aloud singer) -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From Maja's album, Let Them Grow 2016


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

2004


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Big Heart Machine 2018


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's metal night tonight! Killer Be Killed, Hjelvik and a new Machine Head song  Not going out for beer (like always), I have 3 Pilsner Urquell. Hjelvik was the original singer for Norwegian fenomenon Kvelertak, meaning hardcore and old school metal in an energetic mix.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I finished my metal night, now it's Thundercat, funky/jazzy bassplayer. I'll hear his latest album with my last beer  Also heard Beyoncé and Toni Braxton, I like Beyoncé's voice the best (tonight). They have all been around for a long time...


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been trying this out on the "Songwriters" thread and wanted to see what the results would be by searching for a different type of artist...

This is more of an experiment than it is anything else - one that requires the individual participants to make decisions as to its validity as a tool for exploration...

This is the site I'm experimenting with -

https://www.last.fm/

Near the top right side is a search icon - I click on it - a search box opens and I type in (courtesy of Starthrower) - *Scott Henderson* and these are the "Artists similar to" results -

https://www.last.fm/music/Scott+Henderson/+similar

Tribal Tech

Oz Noy

Greg Howe

The Aristocrats

Frank Gambale

Allan Holdsworth

Robben Ford

Larry Coryell

John Scofield

John McLaughlin

Any thoughts as to the validity of these selections?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

When I plug in *"The Derek Trucks Band*" - (again courtesy of Starthrower) these are the results for "Artists similar to..."

https://www.last.fm/music/The+Derek+Trucks+Band/+similar

Tedeschi Trucks Band

Gov't Mule

Susan Tedeschi

North Mississippi Allstars

Warren Haynes

JJ Grey and Mofro

The Allman Brothers Band

John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers

Sonny Landreth

Buddy Guy

Any thoughts as to the validity of these selections?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My first thought is that the selections are ok, but kind of old. I would want to discover new, lesser known artists. There are some though, for me that is, regarding the genres they represent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

One last entry - again courtesy of Starthrower....

When I plug in "*Mike Keneally*" these are the results for "Artists similar to..."

https://www.last.fm/music/Mike+Keneally/+similar

Mike Keneally and Beer for Dolphins

Mike Keneally Band

Mike Keneally and Metropole Orkest

Bryan Beller

Kevin Gilbert

Trey Gunn

Marco Minneman

The Bears

Terry Bozzio

Zappa Plays Zappa

Any thoughts as to the validity of these selections?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Blues / Fusion 
These artists are somewhat related in jazz fusion, and blues rock music. Robben Ford would be at home in either group. He makes blues guitar/vocal records but he's also worked with Miles Davis, and The Yellowjackets. Scott Henderson can go either way but his brand of blues features more harmonic sophistication. I listen to Scott for electric jazz and fusion. And Robben Ford for contemporary blues based songwriting and guitar work. Derek Trucks is highly versatile and this is demonstrated more clearly on his earlier solo albums verses the band with his wife which is oriented to blues/southern soul. I am not familiar with JJ Grey and Mofro.

Rock / Progressive
Marco Minnemann is the drummer for the Aristocrats. And he is a prolific solo artist in the progressive rock genre. He is a huge admirer of Mike Keneally and I believe this is the reason he moved to San Diego from Germany about a dozen years ago. I am a huge Keneally fan because in my opinion he is one of the most talented and accomplished musicians, songwriters and composers in the modern pop/rock/progressive genres. And I just love his music which is very personal and quirky and doesn't sound like derivative cookie cutter neo-prog. He obviously has absorbed the Zappa school of complicated rhythmic tendencies but he is his own man with a very impressive discography spanning close to 30 years. Bryan Beller is Keneally's long time bassist and also a member of The Aristocrats. The Bears were a pop/rock band featuring Adrian Belew, veteran guitarist for Zappa, Bowie, Talking Heads, and King Crimson. I would say everyone in this group was an admirer of the late Kevin Gilbert who died needlessly at 29 in a stupid sexual asphyxiation activity. Trey Gunn played bass and Stick for King Crimson.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

starthrower said:


> Blues / Fusion
> These artists are somewhat related in jazz fusion, and blues rock music. Robben Ford would be at home in either group. He makes blues guitar/vocal records but he's also worked with Miles Davis, and The Yellowjackets. Scott Henderson can go either way but his brand of blues features more harmonic sophistication. I listen to Scott for electric jazz and fusion. And Robben Ford for contemporary blues based songwriting and guitar work. Derek Trucks is highly versatile and this is demonstrated more clearly on his earlier solo albums verses the band with his wife which is oriented to blues/southern soul. I am not familiar with JJ Grey and Mofro.
> 
> Rock / Progressive
> Marco Minnemann is the drummer for the Aristocrats. And he is a prolific solo artist in the progressive rock genre. He is a huge admirer of Mike Keneally and I believe this is the reason he moved to San Diego from Germany about a dozen years ago. I am a huge Keneally fan because in my opinion he is one of the most talented and accomplished musicians, songwriters and composers in the modern pop/rock/progressive genres. And I just love his music which is very personal and quirky and doesn't sound like derivative cookie cutter neo-prog. He obviously has absorbed the Zappa school of complicated rhythmic tendencies but he is his own man with a very impressive discography spanning close to 30 years. Bryan Beller is Keneally's long time bassist and also a member of The Aristocrats. The Bears were a pop/rock band featuring Adrian Belew, veteran guitarist for Zappa, Bowie, Talking Heads, and King Crimson. I would say everyone in this group was an admirer of the late Kevin Gilbert who died needlessly at 29 in a stupid sexual asphyxiation activity. Trey Gunn played bass and Stick for King Crimson.


Superb reply - my compliments!

I plugged in "Kevin Gilbert" just to see what the results would be -

https://www.last.fm/music/Kevin+Gilbert/+similar

Toy Matinee

Giraffe

Mike Keneally

Rewiring Genesis

Allan Morse

Mike Keneally and Beer for Dolphins

Salem Hill

Tiles

Magellan

NDV

Note: "Spock's Beard" is mentioned several times within the bio's of the above.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always loved this. Kevin really nails the Gentle Giant vocal thing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I've always loved this. Kevin really nails the Gentle Giant vocal thing.


Is this the tune that he's riffing on? - One of my all-time favourites.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm sure that tune was an inspiration for what he did. Keneally did a rippin' cover of No God's A Man from the same album.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Dylan and the Band said:


> I've been trying this out on the "Songwriters" thread and wanted to see what the results would be by searching for a different type of artist...
> 
> This is more of an experiment than it is anything else - one that requires the individual participants to make decisions as to its validity as a tool for exploration...
> 
> ...


Valid. While they're all different, they have a lot of similarities in the genres they play, from blues, jazz, progressive, and ragtime. And blues. And fusion. Yeah, a lot of overlap.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
I've been fortunate to catch several of those artists live including Oz Noy, Robben Ford, John Scofield, Allan Holdworth, and Frank Gambale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

Just barely made it into the thread - from 2010 - great set of pipes... even better pair of legs...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2020)

Another one with a great set of pipes...


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I finished my metal night, now it's Thundercat, funky/jazzy bassplayer. I'll hear his latest album with my last beer  Also heard Beyoncé and Toni Braxton, I like Beyoncé's voice the best (tonight). They have all been around for a long time...


I encountered Thundercat through Kamasi Washington and Kendrick Lamar. I still have not taken the time to really explore his work. I must remedy that.

Toni Braxton brings back memories of merging my music collection with that of my wife, 25 years ago. She brought Toni. We spent much time listening to the local R & B/ Urban Contemporary station in the mid 90s.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's metal night tonight! Killer Be Killed, Hjelvik and a new Machine Head song  Not going out for beer (like always), I have 3 Pilsner Urquell. Hjelvik was the original singer for Norwegian fenomenon Kvelertak, meaning hardcore and old school metal in an energetic mix.


Just yesterday, my 22 year old son pointed out the new Killer Be Killed release. I have never heard their previous album, but he gave it high marks. He is much more knowledgeable about modern metal than I am, so I will have to check it out when that mood arises.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Flume - Hyperreal





_Harley Edward Streten (born 5 November 1991), known professionally as *Flume*, is an Australian musician, DJ and record producer. His self-titled debut studio album, Flume, was released on 9 November 2012 to positive reviews, topping the ARIA Albums Chart and reaching double-platinum accreditation in Australia. Flume is regarded as the pioneer of future bass who helped popularize the genre_

this guy is pretty talented imho


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Apashe - Renaissance (Full Album)





_"Classical music is so pure and electronic music is so raw, I have always loved to fuse them together," explains Apashe. "For this album I tried to do what has barely been done before in the electronic music scene: Compose with a symphonic orchestra, extract its epicness and delicacy, then blend it with something big and rough." Every track features layers of orchestral music along with gritty and caliginous bass patches to compliment the luminosity of the classical components._


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Apashe - Renaissance (Full Album)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WORD OF THE DAY
*"caliginous"*

misty, dim; obscure, dark


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't listen to too much new music. I won't say that it is terrible. It's just like all music. Some is good. Some is bad. And, frankly, I don't want to go through the filtering process that I did when I was younger. But I do like Adele's voice and she fits this category. So, let me post her singing Rolling in the Deep on David Letterman's show. She did a great rendition live on his show and Dave is hilarious at the end of the video.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Or how about Imelda May singing with Jeff Beck. OK. OK. This is a cover of a very old song. But Beck and Imelda May really nail it. I think Jeff Beck's Rock N Roll Party album, honoring Les Paul, came out in 2011.

I recently discovered Imelda May. She is something!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

The 16 Best Albums of 2020
https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/12/16-best-albums-2020/617409/


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Jacck said:


> The 16 Best Albums of 2020
> https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/12/16-best-albums-2020/617409/


Thanks for the link. I'm queued up a few tracks from most of these albums. It's always great to hear new stuff, and music from outside my box.

Still not a fan of rap though.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Danheim - Runar


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Much of the conversation in this forum seems to be directed towards older music from the 60's, 70's, etc. While that era is (by far) my favorite for non-classical, I thought it'd be nice to open up a thread dedicated to the discussion and promotion of more recent music. So: what are some of your favorites songs, albums, and artists from the past decade?


Plenty of great new music and bands out there from the 2010's.

My tastes tend to be progressive, even more toward the avant-garde end of things, so YMMV. I also have a bit of overlap with starthrower.

*2010:*

*Univers Zero - Clivages* / an avant-prog band from Belgium that has existed for decades, keeps turning out great recordings. Dark and brooding.
*Yugen - Iridule* / another avant-prog band, this time from Italy. A bit more playful and not as dark as Univers Zero.
*John McLaughlin & the 4th Dimension - To the One* / another top quality fusion release by John McLaughlin. Not up to his Mahavishnu quality, but great.
*Xing Sa - Creation De L'Univers* / Zeuhl (genre started by Magma) prog band from France. World class playing with plenty of creativity and emotion.
*Jaga Jazzist - One-Armed Bandit* / fusioin band from Norway. Kind of light and playful, with a sense a humor. Maybe a touch of Canterbury influences.

[2011:[/b]

*Gösta Berlings Saga - Glue Works* / very solid instuental prog from Sweden.
*Blotted Science - The Animation of Entomology* / very technical metal with guitarist from another dimension, Ron Jarzombek. Off the charts complexity, some of it based in 12 tone.
*Slivovitz - Bani Ahead* / Italian fusion with horn section, and an ample amount of funk.

*2012*

*Änglagård - Viljans Öga* / Swedish prog band that spearheaded the prog revival in the mid to late 90's. After 10+ year hiatus, they released this great album. Not quite up to the quality of their 90's releases, but still very solid. Lots of Genesis, King Crimson, Gentle Giant influences, but they make it sound fresh. 
*Magma - Félicité Thösz* / the originators of Zeuhl, and still the best. This is as good as most of their classic 70's releases.
*Thinking Plague - Decline and Fall* / American band that prove the Belgians and French are not the only masters of avant-prog.
*Cabezas de Cera - Hermandad* / Mexican 3 piece instrumental band that took their influences from the 90's incarnation of King Crimson.
*Diablo Swing Orchestra - Pandora's Pinata* / Swedish avant-metal band that is off the charts FUN. Big band swing meets, metal, with a horn section and (trained) operatic female vocals.
*Forgas Band Phenomena - Acte V* / French band that nicely straddles the line between fusion and prog. Lots of room for solos, but always melodic.
*Kotebel	- Concerto for Piano and Electric Ensemble* / best current Spanish prog band. Adriana Plaza's piano playing on this is incredible.

*2013:*

*Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing and Other Stories* / this is just great, and emotional, unadulterated prog. Nothing avant-garde about it. Some might say its been done before, but it is hard to argue with how good this is.
*miRthkon - Snack(s)* / Zappa influenced American prog band. 
*Setna - Guerison* / another Magma influenced Zeuhl band, this one a bit more on the jazz end of the subgenre.

*2014:*

*Opeth - Pale Communion* / black metal band, turned vintage sounding prog band. Lots of Hammond organ, Mellotron, vocal harmonies, with still some metal in the guitar playing. Very moody, and at times, dreamy.
*Bent Knee - Shiny Eyed Babies* / started in Boston in 2009 by Berklee grads. Prog that always has its foot in popular music. Pretty creative stuff. 
*Aranis - Made in Belgium II* / avant-prog performed by this band full of classical conservatory trained musicians. Sometimes they sound more like a contemporary classical ensemble, than anything in the popular music genres.

So, I barely touched each year, never mind not even getting past 2014. And I didn't do much jazz.

Other bands/artists from the 2010's: Panzerpappa, simakDialog, Tim Berne, Michael Formanak, Avashai Cohen, Panzerballett, Pain of Salvation, Phlox, La Maschera Di Cera, Il Tempio Delle Clessidre, The Contortionist...

Sites, labels, online catalogs to check out:

http://gnosis2000.net/index.html

http://cuneiformrecords.com/

https://www.abstractlogix.com/

https://www.lasercd.com/

https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/new-prog-rock-releases.669688/


----------

